# quotes and estimates software



## schmike1979 (Oct 20, 2009)

anybody know of a software that is used specifically for building quotes and pricing for the screenprint and embroidery industry? something that will automatically update any price changes made by the make or distributors but also let us upload our print,art, screen, prices etc? any help or direction is appreciated.
thanks


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

www.t-quoter.com
It is extremely in-depth and covers all the bases. I tried to set up the trial version during one of my busiest times and got overwhelmed by the info it was asking for. Haven't made my way back to it.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

t-quoter, t-boss, fastmanager are the first three that come to mind.


----------



## txscreener (Jan 19, 2008)

and dont forget Teecal, and price-it


----------



## ice t (Jan 9, 2010)

In the market to purchase also best advice??? Anyone


----------

